#ubuntu-in 2017-02-05
<ansari> hi everyone
#ubuntu-in 2018-01-29
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
<bo0bmarley69420> Yo everyone....Go On Instagram....@denasdenass is live ....this is gonna be a lit sesh...yooooo check it out..or youll miss out ;)
#ubuntu-in 2018-01-31
<muskan>  hello
<muskan>  I'm having trouble installing virtualbox
<muskan> I'm using ubuntu-gnome 16.10
<muskan> and i'm getting dpkg error of "package libqt5opengl5 and libqt5opengl5-gles not installed"
<muskan> i tried to install libqt5opengl5 using "apt-get insall" but getting error of "package has no installation candidate"
<muskan> I'm a newbie to ubuntu and don't know how to fix the installtion
<muskan> can anyone help ?
#ubuntu-in 2018-02-03
<M8FPNCTrumanp> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  qhmed: ubuntulog3 sayakb lubotu2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<M8FPNCTrumanp> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  qcvnrwdhzw: meetingology Chaser ubuntulog3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<M8FPNCTrumanp> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  kqwsxyw: u-la-la Chaser lubotu2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<M8FPNCTrumanp> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  itpxlnrsl: meetingology u-la-la Chaser ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<M8FPNCTrumanp> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  nziufbv: u-la-la lubotu2 Chaser ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<M8FPNCTrumanp> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  sqvzx: meetingology lubotu2 sayakb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
